# Weight



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Got a feeling this one might be controversial, but it's purely up to you if you wish to vote or not. I figured it's the only suitable follow-up to the height poll.

At least give me the benefit of the doubt for taking the time to do all the conversions. roud:


----------



## Northcrest (Sep 21, 2012)

I think I'm 144 pounds. I'm like a walking scarecrow.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Northcrest said:


> I think I'm 144 pounds. I'm like a walking scarecrow.


That's really not too bad.


----------



## Northcrest (Sep 21, 2012)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> That's really not too bad.


I didn't mean it negatively (now that i reread it, it kind of comes off that way). Just describing my features is all :tongue: .


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Northcrest said:


> I didn't mean it negatively (now that i reread it, it kind of comes off that way). Just describing my features is all :tongue: .


Ah, I see. Generally when I've seen or heard the term 'scarecrow', it usually has a negative connotation.

I don't know why really. Scarecrows are important tools for agriculture.


----------



## Devrim (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm not shy to admit that I am 96 Kilos,
But I'm tall,
And I am well toned,
So the extra weight don't matter


----------



## Gantz (Sep 24, 2012)

52kg, last time I checked. Granted, that was awhile ago. Might be more along the lines of 55 by now. Either way, I'm fairly sure I'm still underweight.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

A 200 lb. person standing 6'4" will look different than a 200 lb. person at 5'6".

Without including height, mentioning weight is kind of meaningless, no?


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

Anyway, I'm about 140 and a little shy of 5'10".


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

soya said:


> A 200 lb. person standing 6'4" will look different than a 200 lb. person at 5'6".
> 
> Without including height, mentioning weight is kind of meaningless, no?


That's why we also have a height thread.

-points to height thread-


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

I see that, but the discussion in this thread thus far seems to be limited to weight, which reveals little... 


I'm sure the polls limit the number of reply options so I guess a height/weight poll wasn't possible to make.


----------



## Basileus (May 8, 2013)

im the tall thin ***** with the tilted grin that sneaks up on your girl with some gin and slips in. only like em slim tho


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

5'8" 245. My goal weight is 140 (same as my freshman year in high school before I gained a bunch of weight).


----------



## RandomNote (Apr 10, 2013)

About 204 or 205 since the last time i saw my weight.


----------



## Kyora (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm apparently at 123.4 lbs (56kg) but I want to lose weight (not much just 3 or 4 kg, to attain 116-117 lbs) [I'm not tall...]


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

I was 101kg (222.5lbs) this morning. I'm 191cm (6'3") and lift heavy. I'd say i would be pretty fucking fit if i lost 5 or so kgs ( of fat ). As of now i kind of have a gut and moderate lovehandles. I'm not gonna try to loose that weight tho, i'll just maintain my weight and lift a lot to build the muscle. In a year or so i'll weigh the same but be fit.


----------



## OrdinarinessIsAFWTD (Jun 28, 2011)

~195 pounds

Still tryin' to get that BF % down into single digits XP


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

female, 115-120 pounds, 5'4". I've been the same weight since I was 15 (I'm 21 now).

However, I fully admit that I'm quite out of shape (don't do any exercise besides walking...LOTS of walking...although I'm getting a gym membership next week) so therefore probably a lot of people with higher BMIs than mine are healthier than me. I think it's more about your overall health level, what you eat, etc. than your weight.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

l'm a skinny fat 110 or so. l was around 120 naturally for over 10 years and started shrinking.

l accept that l'm dying


----------



## AboveNBeyond (May 27, 2013)

191lbs or 87kg


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

I tend to hover around 120, but I'll vote 120-140 since I've rarely ever dipped under but I was 155 at one point (high school, depression).


----------



## Oleg (May 5, 2013)

Alomost 90 kg. I like my weight, but some time i think maybe i should lose some weight... blah. I train regularly and i'm not short so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Spades said:


> I tend to hover around 120, but I'll vote 120-140 since I've rarely ever dipped under but I was 155 at one point (high school, depression).


I can relate to that. Within months of leaving high school I started losing weight.


----------



## Praying Mantis (Nov 14, 2012)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> Got a feeling this one might be controversial, but it's purely up to you if you wish to vote or not. I figured it's the only suitable follow-up to the height poll.
> 
> At least give me the benefit of the doubt for taking the time to do all the conversions. roud:



Bmi. Bmi. Bmi. Can I do it? I just need one more thread.


----------



## Invidia (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm around 167 lbs and am 5'10". I am currently losing (down 24 lbs) and my goal is 150


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Praying Mantis said:


> Bmi. Bmi. Bmi. Can I do it? I just need one more thread.


Go ahead. Go for shoe size, eyelash length, and penis size while you're at it.


----------



## Shabby (Feb 14, 2013)

I struggled with weigh problems for years. Between high school and my early years at university, I developed the horrible habit of overdoing the comfort food. One of my biggest achievements was when I realized that after over a year of dieting, exercising and taking extreme measures to restructure my life (and 35 kilos - 5.5 stone - later), I am now only 3 or 4 kilos away from my ideal weight (according to my BMI). The hardest part is keeping it up though!


----------



## TwistedMuses (May 20, 2013)

5'5''/125pounds. Soon, because of stress I'll be somewhat 110pounds I believe.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

TwistedM said:


> 5'5''/125pounds. Soon, because of stress I'll be somewhat 110pounds I believe.


You predict forthcoming stress will cause you to lose weight? Care to explain?


----------



## Chaerephon (Apr 28, 2013)

About 145 on average. I stand at 5 feet 9 inches.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> You predict forthcoming stress will cause you to lose weight? Care to explain?


I wish stress made me lose weight. I'd be as skinny as a rail.


----------



## TwistedMuses (May 20, 2013)

Well, I am highly stressed and sad at the moment, dealing with ups and downs, therefore my stomach refuses to accept food. Sometimes I even start coughing until I vomit after I force myself to eat even smallest portions. I have a tendention to lose weight when I'm stressed.


----------



## Praying Mantis (Nov 14, 2012)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> Go ahead. Go for shoe size, eyelash length, and penis size while you're at it.


Nah, those quantitative polls are your alley. I'm just doing this because I need an excuse to make a 10th thread that makes sense.


----------



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

115lbs last time I checked, I could be over 120 now, but I doubt it.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

252 (Per YMCA's scale). Not good. I guess I have some work to do. Lucky summer is here and there should be a lot of additional opportunities to burn some major calories. I should become a lumberjack on the weekend. That burns a ton of calories.


----------



## Quantum Knight (Feb 18, 2012)

215. I'm 6'3" tall and I'm actually sort of lanky.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm gaining weight. :sad:


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

5'0" and 120-ish lbs. Not fat, just buff, I swear.


----------



## Quork (Aug 17, 2012)

5'3/4" & 93-95 lbs. I need to gain with a little more fat and way more muscle.


----------



## Mind Virus (Jul 5, 2013)

I am 271 lbs. I am alone at that level right now :blushed:


----------



## PolystyreneMan (Nov 2, 2011)

6' 1/2", 208 pounds, down from 263 last June.


----------



## hanzer (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm 6' and a little under 200 lbs. but I've been seriously considering changing to my diet and exercise and dropping down to about 170 lbs. (which would be a little gaunt for my frame).


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

116 lbs


----------



## Truth Advocate (Apr 14, 2014)

5'7 and 160.


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

~180 lbs. Possibly less, since I haven't been to the gym in a while.
Oh, and I'm 187 cm (almost 6'2").


----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Oct 28, 2010)

soya said:


> A 200 lb. person standing 6'4" will look different than a 200 lb. person at 5'6".
> 
> Without including height, mentioning weight is kind of meaningless, no?


Agreed completely, not to mention BMI isn't the greatest indicator either.


Regardless, 219.8 lbs naked weight at 6'4" , Mesomorphic build, ape positive >_>


----------



## Rice (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm around 4'10" and last time I weighed myself I was 93 lbs.


----------



## Diophantine (Nov 24, 2011)

173cm and 60kg


----------



## Lustghost (Nov 14, 2012)

50kg and 165cm


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

166 cm 49kg 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C. C. Scott (Jun 9, 2014)

120, I've lost quite a bit of weight this year. And by that I mean 15 pounds. Nice to see I'm close to average I suppose. :blushed:


----------



## hemel (Aug 10, 2014)

About 5'7-8, 180 pounds.


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

5'10 139ish


----------



## SlightlyEccentric (Feb 13, 2014)

5"10/5"11 (5"11 at the tallest) and about 55-60 Kilograms (120-130 pounds), if you go by some BMI's I am close to anorexic (overrated and flawed system/calculator anyway :laughing:...not sure if I've posted in this thread before or not...swear I have but oh well can't be bothered checking :tongue.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

Male, 6'2, 184 pounds.


----------



## SpinniBell (Aug 9, 2014)

I don't even know what some of these units of measurements are


----------



## chagak (Jul 31, 2014)

5'9", 145.


----------



## Angaliene (Jun 15, 2014)

I weigh 162, and stand at about 5'11. Size 7/9 jean size.


----------



## Positive (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm 5'3 and 116 pounds as of right now. I have been exercising regularly for a bit now


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Just under five foot five and just under 140 lbs. My goal weight is 180 lbs. Pure muscle added on.


----------

